# Homebrewed SARS



## JLG (31/7/14)

Has anyone tried to homebrew Sarsaparilla, if so any recipes to get me started would be great.


----------



## Truman42 (31/7/14)

GTS


----------



## thedragon (31/7/14)

Truman, what does gts mean? From what I can tell it's either "good times" or "google that shit". 

Either way it'd be good to know about the sars recipe.


----------



## Truman42 (1/8/14)

Google That Shit... There are a lot of homebrew Sars recipes floating around the land of Google.

But if anyone here has some tried and tested and could post them that would be great.


----------



## JLG (1/8/14)

Has anyone tried Homebrewed SARS?


----------



## r055c0 (1/8/14)

Here you go Truman 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=that+shit&oq=that+shit&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1867j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## sp0rk (1/8/14)

Check these 2 threads on HBT
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f95/i-need-rootbeer-recipe-supplier-362079/
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f95/sassafras-sarsaparilla-root-beer-recipe-410463/


----------

